# How Much $$ do you spend mo. on Puppy?



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, this is becomming an addiction, if it is not one thing it is another, she has become as bad as one of my kids if not worse. This month alone I bet I spent over $200.00, that is riduculous! Of course I have to try everything and trying to get rid of the tear stains was expensive until I found the cheap secret! Now it is bowa, tooth paste, flat irons, blow dryers, ring side tables, you name it. UGGGH!!!







Time to controld the urge!!







How about everyone else spending your dollars like water???


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not too bad, i have bought them some clothes mostly for Abbie. 

I can understand the spending with you wanting to show Circe, i'll most probably be the same when i get my little show puppy.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I'm not too bad, i have bought them some clothes mostly for Abbie.
> 
> I can understand the spending with you wanting to show Circe, i'll most probably be the same when i get my little show puppy.[/B]



You're getting a show dog Elaine? Do tell!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You don't want to know...if all I spent was $200 a month, I'd be rolling in the $$$


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not really sure how much I spend a month, but maybe 300.00 but that's for three dogs, not just one puppy and that also includes food and grooming twice a month. I guess if you're buying stuff to show your dog it must be expensive, but at some point you'll have everything you need.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG *I *don't even want to know LOL! I can't seem to help myself either! And...sorry to tell ya, but it doesn't get better as they get older. When I first got Perri I told myself that I was spending so much money on him bc he was new and didn't have anything and that it would taper off as he got older. Well, he's almost a year now and there is no end in sight to the spending!!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I know I spend a lot on Kea. Let's just say when I was on vacation I had to SHIP her stuff home because I bought so many toys and clothes for her. I even bought her a shirt at Disneyland and didn't get one for myself. That's how much I love her.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Good question .... lets see ....

Grooming - $70 a month
Extras (clothes) I ALWAYS buy when I'm at the groomer about : $60 a month
Food - I cook for him, so not too bad - ingredients about : $30 a month
Treats, again I make them myself, but also buy chew's for his teeth so about: $10 a month
Toys - beacuse whenever I do my groceries, he has to get something, so about: $20 a month

I feel like I'm missing something, but that lot adds up to about $190 a month ... wow!! 

Ok, I never realised I spent that much - wish I didn't know now! LOL

But then again, I remember seeing something here on TV about the cost of a dog over a year - an example to show people that pets are for life, not just while they're babies & cute ... & I think (from my very bad memory) it was around $2,000.

Things I haven't included are the beds, the collars & leads (yes, plural for one furbaby!), occasional vet bill, annual vaccination, neuter, etc .... yikes! LOL! 

But I love it & wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We don't spend on a monthly basis any more except for grooming which is $28, our biggest problem is toys, now I would say if we had ten little Malts we still would have way too many toys. Scooby has enough to entertain the entire neighborhood's dogs if he had a doggie party, but that will never happen cos he doesn't like to share...I guess being an only "child" has made him a little selfish, but that could be changing in the near future, we are seriously thinking of getting him a little sister.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

When I first got Nemo I spent like 1,000 the first 2 months, cause I did not know what I was doing.
I didn't know what shampoo to use or what food was good and plus the vet visits too, ya know the basics..
I would say now I probably spend like 150-200 a month







But that is for the basics












Andrea~


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I've never really broken it down. I will tell you what I buy for her regularly. Food, heartworm preventative, Front Line, treats, chewie sticks, puppy pads, shampoo, conditioner, grooming spray and bands for her topknot. These are what I consider necessities.

Now of course I also buy her bows galore, clothes, nailpolish, tear stain remover, toys........









The first few months I had her I spent a lot of money because obviously in addition to the actual price of the puppy there are one time necessities that you need i.e., crate, bed, grooming table (in my case), grooming supplies like clippers, shears, brushes, combs, not to mention the vet bills for the series of vaccinations.

I consider it to be part of the joy of owning a Maltese.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

A large amount of money goes towards evie's toys, clothes, and treats. i just can resist buying her something new....







i groom her myself so that saves around $100 a month. judging by my last bank statement i would say i spend around $200+ a month. my boyfriend says im







and that i need







... but i love my evie too much to care


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

I plead the 5th









I spent $200 alone today on grooming stuff. Our baby is well worth it though.


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

I"m just starting on this journey. I've had her a week. I"ve spent in excess of 1500, but that includes her cost and I'm just getting started. Not necessarily listed in order of importance but all of these things are on my radar screen to get her:

Better dog food. I read the section here on food and I'm going to try Innova
The perfect purse carrier
Frontline or K9 Advantix or something similar (any recommendations?)
Toys
Treats
Clothes
Bed
Bows

I think I found a groomer, they own Maltese so I hope and I'll be watching like a hawk how they groom her for her first appointment next Friday

I called the vet office next to the groomers to make her first well puppy appointment 

What else am I forgetting?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have two yorkies and two maltese.
I need to win the lotto.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

I think this is a "don't ask -don't tell" kind of subject.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

With 2 maltese I spend 62 a month on grooming, treats and food about 30, toys 20, clothes 50, shampoos and grooming supplies 20, bows and necklaces 30----total=212-thats what I spent this month.







But they are worth it.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> I think this is a "don't ask -don't tell" kind of subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hahahaha....I was thinking that if I posted what I spent and hubby happened to see the post....it would be all over. He already complains that we spent $1000 a pound for puppies!!!*


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Normally: 44/week for grooming both girls
dog food-maybe 10 a month
vet visits-varies
occasionaly a new leash or toy, but I've started limiting myself to say $40/month

THIS month:
Bella's patella surgery- you don't wanna know
Bella's vaccinations, x-ray before I knew what was wrong, teeth cleaned
Harley's vaccinations
ran out of interceptor and had to buy more
felt guilty for putting Bella through surgery, bought her two toys and a pink cover for her stairs
PLUS regular grooming and dog food, minus the two weeks Bella couldn't have a bath

Having the surgery behind me......PRICELESS















Needless to say, I told the vet Harley's dental could wait until next month!
(Don't be alarmed though, my gas bill went way down this month so things just have a way of working out)


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I'm not too bad, i have bought them some clothes mostly for Abbie.
> 
> I can understand the spending with you wanting to show Circe, i'll most probably be the same when i get my little show puppy.[/B]



Elaine,
This is a little off topic, but someone in your neck of the woods offered me one today with a great pedigree (Lafford lines). I have all I need so passed on it. If you are interested, I can put you in touch with the breeder.


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=10443:attachment][attachment=10442:attachment]

You guys are so funny! Imagine having 11 tiny angels that truly believe they are little people, too! I don't even want to know what I spend each month! I do buy in bulk as often as I can. I know I spend at least $200. Just on treats. I give them canned white meat chicken breast and divide at least two large cans among them plus they always get several different other treats. They all start doing this little sneeze thing and that means "Please, Mommie." My groomer comes to my house, her shop is in a big truck and it takes her two or three days to get them all done. They have so many toys and every little cute bed I find. Buddy Bear was going to an eye specialist each month which was $135 a trip. I'm just thankful I found the best Maltese Daddy in the world who thinks they need everything I buy, including clothes, shoes, etc. They look so cute laying in a little bed, not that they sleep there at night. They have a ramp, little stairs, well, you guys know how it is, how can you resist buying things for them. How much is all the love they give us worth? More than I could make in a life time to me. They make us happy and money is just money. I wouldn't have 11 if I couldn't spoil everyone of them. They are so much a part of me and my life I wouldn't be me without them!! PJ(*_*)


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=229158
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fay, was it Carol from Lafford. I have spoken with her but i'm not quite ready for one just now. & since i've already arranged to be at the show in August to see Sunnys dogs then i think i should wait to see how that goes.

Carol's dogs are gorgeous though.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL it's SO funny! It definitely becomes some weird obsession...
We have so many doggie boutiques/bakeries here that carry the coolest toys/leads& harness sets and its like...sometimes u see things and you just HAVE to have them! I spend so much money per month on Luci, my boyfriend wants to kill me!! lol! Between clothes/accessories, to shampoos, food, new food bowls, blankies, a new $200 carrier I bought...lol. Yeah...its insane!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i spend way more than i should...i'm in college. stupid credit cards


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> [attachment=10443:attachment][attachment=10442:attachment]
> 
> You guys are so funny! Imagine having 11 tiny angels that truly believe they are little people, too! I don't even want to know what I spend each month! I do buy in bulk as often as I can. I know I spend at least $200. Just on treats. I give them canned white meat chicken breast and divide at least two large cans among them plus they always get several different other treats. They all start doing this little sneeze thing and that means "Please, Mommie." My groomer comes to my house, her shop is in a big truck and it takes her two or three days to get them all done. They have so many toys and every little cute bed I find. Buddy Bear was going to an eye specialist each month which was $135 a trip. I'm just thankful I found the best Maltese Daddy in the world who thinks they need everything I buy, including clothes, shoes, etc. They look so cute laying in a little bed, not that they sleep there at night. They have a ramp, little stairs, well, you guys know how it is, how can you resist buying things for them. How much is all the love they give us worth? More than I could make in a life time to me. They make us happy and money is just money. I wouldn't have 11 if I couldn't spoil everyone of them. They are so much a part of me and my life I wouldn't be me without them!! PJ(*_*)[/B]



Oh my gosh....i am new to this site so excuse my excitement....but you have ELEVEN malts???? Are they all yours or are u a breeder and some are pups that will be sold....11....yikes...i thought two were a handfullll!!!!! I would love to see pics of your little ones....i bet they are so adorable...all ELEVEN of them! =)
Karrie


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

This post just made me feel *SO* much better about myself! Hahaha I've been wanting to buy some stuff for the kids, but was holding back... but screw it! I'm getting it *ALL* now!









I don't want to even think about how much I spend on them every week... I just can't do that to myself. Hahha *I need to be in denial about this right now*. LoL ah, sweet denial...

No one here has mentioned puppy pads yet... my kids pee like it's a *race*. If one pees, all of them has to go too, so each time I have to lay down a new one. I hate having dirty pads laying around. I spend about $20 a week on puppy pads alone... that's the only thing I choose to acknowledge at this moment...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I try to match what I spend on my dogs for their basic care with what I give to rescue each month. Mine might not have the nicest clothes or bags, but they have friends who were able to eat or were rescued from death because they shared with them.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Cindy,
You bring up a really good point - I spend soooooo much on wee wee pads. I go through them like crazy. I have a little brat .. Sparkle who refuses to go on pads that others have gone on ... and if it has more than 2 piles .. she won't go on it. 

Next comes all the food. I feed wet food and I go through many cans a day.

Thank goodness .. I do grooming myself.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have 3 dogs altogether, thank goodness they are all small, but they all eat wet food and guess what they like the best--Merrick. If there's a more expensive food out there, please let me know, I'm sure they will like that better. Oops, Tanner gets Innova, that's not quite as bad. Then they get toys all the time cuz they gut the ones they have. I have a sack full of toys in a back bedroom hidden from the children that I dole out one at a time. Then let's not forget all the stuff I've bought they don't like/use, stairs for example, nope won't use 'em. Oh well...spend it on doggie stuff or people stuff. I finally decided I had enuf people stuff, i.e., clothes, so I am donating to two rescue places quarterly.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

hmm...good question, but i don't really want to think about it!

i've had stuie for almost a month and a half and i've spent:

petsmart (toys/treat/food/potty pads/cleaner/etc) $250
louis dog house $110
louis dog carrier house $110
pure paws shampoo/conditioner/spray etc $75
toy basket/food bowls $15
vet - puppy package $150
* $710*

i'm sure there were other things here and there, but this is what i can remember...







this doesn't include purchases that will be placed this week!

i'm the type of person to research everything to death and i have to LOVE it when i buy it. i'm super picky myself, so i guess stuie is the same







let me know if you want to know anything about the products i am using...i know i had a lot of questions!

let's keep this just between us on SM


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> This post just made me feel *SO* much better about myself! Hahaha I've been wanting to buy some stuff for the kids, but was holding back... but screw it! I'm getting it *ALL* now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cindy-What brand of puppy pads do you use? I use the Simple Solution brand. For a pack of 56 pads at PetSmart it is $24.99!







Well, I found a web site where the same size pack is $12.99!







I have ordered the pads from them twice now and haven't had any problems.







It takes about a week for them to arrive in Houston.

Here is the site Puppy Pads


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> We don't spend on a monthly basis any more except for grooming which is $28, our biggest problem is toys, now I would say if we had ten little Malts we still would have way too many toys. Scooby has enough to entertain the entire neighborhood's dogs if he had a doggie party, but that will never happen cos he doesn't like to share...I guess being an only "child" has made him a little selfish, but that could be changing in the near future, we are seriously thinking of getting him a little sister.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the problem in our house! Toys! Hubby thinks that everytime we go to get groceries we have to get Puddy and the cats new toys. The other day I mentioned that I saw that Hide a Bee toy on this website, we had to go to the pet store that night and hunt one down for Puddy!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm a spender when it comes to Ella. Most of my paychecks go straight to Ella. Even for my birthday, most of the things I got were more beneficial to Ella than to me!


----------

